# Das beste Multitool



## Eschenbiker (26. September 2011)

Hey Leute,

bei mir wirds mal für ein neues Multitool zeit. Mein bisheriges hat schon paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und ist mir zu schwer... 

Was sind denn so eure Tolls, auf die Ihr schwört? Es sollten die üblichen Inbusschlüssel, Torx, Schraubendreher und Kettennieter dran sein.

Schon mal danke für eure Vorschläge.


----------



## Ronja (26. September 2011)

das ist mal eine Frage, über die ich auch schon eine Weile grübel, auf jeden Fall habe ich so ein Teil von den Kranken Brüdern und der Kettennieter geht gar nicht, weil man ihn an dem kleinen Pürzel gar nicht greifen kann, man dreht ihn sich quasi immer wieder aus den Fingern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el_tribun (26. September 2011)

also ich konnte mich auch noch zu keinem tool durchringen, schleppe immer die standard-inbuse mit, kettennieter muss nicht sein, und reifenheber hab ich so dabei. irgendwie brauch ich viell. gar keinen, aber die dinger geben  einem wohl schon so ein macgyver-gefühl, aber wenn ich sehe wie kurz teilweise die schlüssel an den dingern sind, frage ich mich wie man da überhaupt für bestimmte teile kraft draufkriegen will bei den kurzen hebeln.


----------



## Eschenbiker (27. September 2011)

Naja, hier gehts nicht darum, sich als Macgyver zu fühlen... ein Multitool ist kompakt, man hat nicht verschiedene Schlüssel im Rucksack rum fliegen, es ist leicht und wenn du es anwinkelst, hast du auch genügend Hebel, um jede Schraube zu lockern, bzw fest zu drehen...

Reifenheber bräuchte meins jetzt nicht, die hab ich separat im Rucksack.


----------



## Cubedriver66 (27. September 2011)

Eschenbiker schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> bei mir wirds mal für ein neues Multitool zeit. Mein bisheriges hat schon paar Jahre auf dem Buckel und ist mir zu schwer...
> 
> ...


 
Um mal zur eigentlichen Frage zu kommen: Ich bin mit meinem Topeak Hummer sehr zufrieden. Alles dabei auf der Tour, recht kompakt und auch in recht guter Werkzeugqualität...und auch der Preis ist völlig okay.


----------



## johnny_knoe (27. September 2011)

Habe ein Topeak Mini 20. Bis jetzt kam es nur für wirklich kleine Aufgaben zum Einsatz und hat die Erwartungen voll erfüllt. Ist schön kompakt und leicht, dafür wenig Hebelarm.


----------



## kampfgnom (27. September 2011)

Mein Problem mit den Teilen ist folgendes:

- Innensechskant braucht man. Und zwar nicht nur in 3, 4 und 5mm, sondern für Bremshebel gerne auch in 2,5 oder gar 2mm.
- Torx braucht man auch, aber die häufig enthaltenen T25 m.M.n. am seltensten. Viele eher wiederum kleine ab T8 aufwärts, um z.B. Formula-Bremshebel verstellen zu können.
- Ein Kreuzschlitz zum Schaltung nachjustieren muss auch ran.

Und was gibt es am Markt!? Richtig: Entweder Innensechskant+Kreuz+T25, oder ein McGyver-Tool mit allem+Kettennieter. Ersteres ist unbefriedigend, da nicht ausreichend, letzteres ist sackschwer und vor allem ungemein unhandlich, damit kommt man an viele Schrauben gar nicht heran...

Meine Konsequenz:
Ich fahre beim kleinen Ritt zwei kompakte Teile spazieren (1x div. Innensechskante, 1x T8-T30). 
Auf größerer Tour nehme ich stattdessen einen kleinen Innensechskantsatz, dito in Torx und einen kleinen Schlitzschraubendreher + Parktool Nieter mit.


----------



## dgdracing (27. September 2011)

http://www.topeak.de/products/Tools/hexus2 das habe ich, zum Kettennieter kann ich noch nichts sagen, wurde zum Glück noch nie gebraucht 

mfg dgdracing


----------



## Burnout (27. September 2011)

dgdracing schrieb:


> http://www.topeak.de/products/Tools/hexus2 das habe ich, zum Kettennieter kann ich noch nichts sagen, wurde zum Glück noch nie gebraucht
> 
> mfg dgdracing



Das hab ich auch. Der Kettennieter ist ziemlich gut. Die Reifenhebel sind auch zu gebrauchen. Alles in allem gut angelegtes Geld


----------



## Eschenbiker (27. September 2011)

Da ich ansonnsten  nicht wirklich über Werkzeuge verfüge, muss das Multitool halt auch wirklich beim Schrauben im Keller her halten... Ich überleg mir, das Mini 20 Pro von Topeak zu holen...


----------



## Cubedriver66 (27. September 2011)

Eschenbiker schrieb:


> Da ich ansonnsten nicht wirklich über Werkzeuge verfüge, muss das Multitool halt auch wirklich beim Schrauben im Keller her halten... Ich überleg mir, das Mini 20 Pro von Topeak zu holen...


 
Ob das der richtige Ansatz ist, bezweifel ich. Auf Grund des doch nicht soooo hochwertigen Werkzeugwerkstoffs könnten dann doch die Bikeparts leiden. Könnte dann teurer werden als die Anschaffung des ein oder anderen "Keller-Werkzeugs".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (27. September 2011)

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/W...nk-Brothers-Multi-19-Tool-schwarz::23849.html 

Klasse Teil.
Kommt mit ner stabilen Hülle zum transport. Habe ich seit 3-4 Jahren im Einsatz!


----------



## Raumfahrer (27. September 2011)

Eschenbiker schrieb:


> ...muss das Multitool halt auch wirklich beim Schrauben im Keller her halten...


Ich nehme zum schnellen Schrauben/Einstellen gerne das Mini6 von Topeak.Die Materialqualität ist sehr gut,fast wie bei meinen richtigen Inbusschlüsseln.Mit denen schraubt es sich aber auch angenehmer und die fassen sich auch wesentlich besser an. 

Das Mini18+ von Topeak finde ich gut.
http://www.topeak.de/products/Tools/Mini18
Den Aufpreis zum Mini20 würde ich mir schenken.
Shimano-Nippelspannner brauche ich nicht,und einen Kettenhaken habe ich mir selbst aus einer Speiche gebogen.5 gespart.


----------



## bobons (27. September 2011)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> http://www.topeak.de/products/Tools/Mini18
> Den Aufpreis zum Mini20 würde ich mir schenken.



*Aber es ist leichter! 35 Gramm leichter!* 

Ich habe auch den 18+ und er hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen, der Kettennieter war schon öfters Gold wert.
Es gibt ihn manchmal zusammen mit einem Probeabo der verschiedenen Bike-Bravos, ich habe für alles zusammen 14,95 Euro bezahlt. Nur das Kündigen nicht vergessen.

Reifenheber würde ich extra kaufen, die nehmen ja nicht wirklich Platz weg.


----------



## Burnhard (27. September 2011)

Das Mini Tool von Topeak schaut gut aus. Hab bis jetzt das Hummer2, leider sind inzwischen beide Reifenheber gebrochen. Wirken beim Mini stabiler! Kommt man mit dem L-Inbus endlich an die Hebelweitenverstellschraube von alten Avidbremsen?


----------



## bobons (27. September 2011)

Falls Du V-Brake-Hebel meinst: Ein ganz klares Jein! 
Es geht, aber nur in Achtelumdrehungen. Stört aber auch nur wenn einem (z.B. mir selbst) unterwegs in der Bahn einfällt die Griffweite zu ändern...


----------



## Burnhard (27. September 2011)

Dann bist du noch nie ne alte Code gefahren, wenn der Druckpunkt mal anfaengt zu wandern bist du froh ueber so ein Tool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun on Tour (27. September 2011)

Ich fand, dass das Lezyne RAP-20 für mein Bike am besten passt:

7075 Aluminium Seitenplatten mit geschmiedeten und gezogenen Chrom Vanadium Werkzeugbits. Speziell gebogene Werkzeuge mit mittigem Drehpunkt.

Features:
- 2, 2.5, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8 mm Inbusschlüssel
- Torx T25, T30, Kreuz- und Schlitz-Schraubendreher
- Kettennieter mit 3 verschiedenen Speichenschlüsseln: 2x Standard Vierkant, 1x Mavic verzahnt
- Reifenheber mit 10 mm Maulschlüssel
- Flaschenöffner mit 8 mm Maulschlüssel und Scheibenbremsenbelagöffner

Nur ein T10 fehlt mir da noch.


----------



## Raumfahrer (27. September 2011)

bobons schrieb:


> *Aber es ist leichter! 35 Gramm leichter!*


Das klingt gut!




> ...der Kettennieter war schon öfters Gold wert.


und man braucht keinen anderen unbedingt.


----------



## Apfelschale (27. September 2011)

Ich schwöre auch auf die Multitools von Lezyne. Wobei Topeak auch nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## Eschenbiker (27. September 2011)

Findet ihr bei Lezyne die Messer nicht etwas überperformt? Zur Trailpflege taugen die wohl nicht


----------



## Schildbürger (27. September 2011)

Ich habe ein (altes) Topeak Alien RX und eines von SKS.
Die Qualität von beiden ist gut.
Was man braucht oder nicht, muss jeder selber wissen, ich habe mich für dieses entschieden:
Werkzeuge und Hilfsmittel für die (Tages-) Tour
Gebraucht habe ich fast alles schon mal.


----------



## zoomer (27. September 2011)

Also mein erstes, mittlerweile in der Stadttasche. Klein, leicht aber ohne Nieter :
Mini 9

Weil Kettennieter dabei haben doch irgendwie vertrauenserweckend :
Kettennietdrücker T3280 Minimax


Und dann doch gleich richtig  für die Feierabendrundentasche,
alles was man braucht und sehr, sehr schön ! :
Birzman E 20 Advanced

Und für den Rucksack :
Survival Gear Box
mit hübschem Kettenniet- und Kettenschloss Schublädchen, sehr
durchdacht, ohne Anleitung wäre ich auf die einzelnen Anwendungstricks
ggf. gar nicht gekommen.
War auch eine Einschubhalterung für Rahmen oder Sattelstuetze dabei.


----------



## 77bull (27. September 2011)

... hab auch den Hummer 2.
bisher noch nie zum Einsatz gekommen.... hab immer noch meine Inbusse im Rucksack rumfliegen..... die nutze ich immer, irgendwie "solider in der Hand" 

die Reifenheber brechen wohl schnell ab, man bekommt aber auch wohl für umsonst Ersatz (aber auch noch nie verwendet).

Beruhigend ist der Kettennieter... auch noch nie verwendet, angeblich aber auch nicht so ganz super.... angeblich ist diese HalteKlammer zum Ketten halten super.... aber sorry, keine Ahnung wozu die genau gut ist.


----------



## LF-X (27. September 2011)

Beim Hummer zwei hab ich mir recht schnell den Inbus im Reifenheber durchgedreht. Damit ist dann der Kettennietendrücker nutzlos. Kommt mir auch so vor, als ob es schnell verschleißen würde. Würde es nicht empfehlen. 

Die Survival Gear Box ist da definitiv besser. Einzelne Werkzeuge mit guter Verarbeitung. Allerdings nicht das leichteste Set.


----------



## Al_Borland (28. September 2011)

Mein Sigma PT16 habe ich nun auch schon 4 Jahre im Einsatz. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Der Stahl ist ausreichend hart, die Passform der Inbusse usw. ist gut, so dass man sich die Schrauben nicht rund dreht.
Beim Bikekumpel fing es an zu rosten. Das ließ sich aber auf mangelnde Nutzung und Lager in der Satteltasche im nasskalten Schuppen zurückführen. Klasse Gimmick: Am Tool ist eine Klammer eingeclipst, die man zum Zusammenhalten der Kette nutzt, um sie besser verschließen zu können.


----------



## Eschenbiker (28. September 2011)

Braucht man fürs MTB denn die 3 Ringschlüssel? Der 15er hätte höchstens Verwendung an den Achsschrauben meines Singlespeeders... dafür hab ich allerdings dieses Multitool von Pedros

Und klar... ein Werkzeug muss funktional sein, aber mittlerweile sehen die meisten ja auch gut aus! Da hat das Sigma tool wohl noch Nachholbedarf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motorsportfreak (28. September 2011)

Ich nehm ein Topeak Hummer für normale Touren und ein Topeak Alien DX für längere/weitere Touren, bzw Urlaub.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit beiden. Hummer für lau und Alien DX für top preis bekommen!


----------



## Al_Borland (28. September 2011)

Eschenbiker schrieb:


> Braucht man fürs MTB denn die 3 Ringschlüssel? Der 15er hätte höchstens Verwendung an den Achsschrauben meines Singlespeeders... dafür hab ich allerdings dieses Multitool von Pedros
> 
> Und klar... ein Werkzeug muss funktional sein, aber mittlerweile sehen die meisten ja auch gut aus! Da hat das Sigma tool wohl noch Nachholbedarf


Die Ringschlüssel sind wirklich überflüssig. Wenn man sie brauchen täte, dann wären sie zu klein, um damit Kraft zu übertragen. Aber sonst ist das Tool absolut sein Geld wert. Ergonomisch, alles dabei, was man braucht. Für mich sieht's auch noch schön aus.
Egal - gibt ja genug Auswahl.


----------



## Nowide (21. März 2012)

tja, schwierige wahl, weil mir mehrere symphatisch sind, wie das der kranken Brüder 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/W...nk-Brothers-Multi-19-Tool-schwarz::23849.html


wie auch  http://www.topeak.de/products/Tools/Mini18


und auch  das *Lezyne V10 *sieht ganz gut und brauchbar aus,

  oder ein* Lezyne Rap  20,* scheint noch umfangreicher zu sein
- Innensechskant (2mm, 2,5mm, 3mm, 4mm, 5mm, 6mm, 8mm)
- Kreuzschraubendreher
-  Schlitzschraubendreher
- Torx T25, T30
- 2 Standard-Vierkant
-  Kettennieter mit 3 verschiedenen Speichenschlüsseln
- Mavic Reifenheber, verzahnt, mit 10mm  Maulschlüssel
- Flaschenöffner mit 8mm  Maulschlüssel
- Scheibenbremsenbelagöffner

am liebsten würd ich eines ohne Flaschenöffner wählen, weil das so dermaßen unsinnig ist.


----------



## Chris-Lange (15. November 2013)

Auch wenn das Thema schon älter ist, die chemische Stabilität war mir genauso wichtig wie der Nutzwert. Ich nutze das SV und das Carbon 10 von Lezyne.


----------



## Al_Borland (15. November 2013)

Meinereiner ist mittlerweile übrigens in Besitz eines Topeak Ratchet Rocket. Schön klein, alles dabei, was man so braucht und hochwertig verarbeitet. So ne Ratsche für unterwegs ist schon was Nobles. Das Teil ist seit ein paar Monaten mein neuer ständiger Begleiter.


----------



## dickerbert (16. November 2013)

Seit Jahren das Topeak Hummer in Gebrauch. Reifenheber und auch der Kettennieter-Pin wurden mehrmals anstandslos getauscht. Einfach eine Mail mit Bild an den Importeur (irgendwas mit RS?) und zwei Tage später war das Ersatzteil da!
Einziger Nachteil: Neigt zum Ansetzen von Rost. Aber bisher nur oberflächlich, funktioniert alles noch tadellos.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (21. Februar 2014)

Jemand Erfahrungen mit folgendem gemacht?

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/Cube-RFR-Multi-Tool-19-rot-Bike-Tool_detail_60468.html


----------



## Ganiscol (21. Februar 2014)

Hab das Topeak Ratchet Pocket lite. Die kleine Ratsche ist wirklich der Bringer und hält auch die Anzugmomente aus die man unterwegs ggf. benötigt.


----------



## Basti138 (22. Februar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ganiscol (22. Februar 2014)

Ziemlich ausgelutscht.


----------



## Geißlein (14. Mai 2016)

Ich bin mal so frei und grab das Thema wieder aus.

Bin zur Zeit auch auf der Suche nach einem gescheiten Multitool für den Bikerucksack.
Das Tool sollte neben den am Bike gängigen Innensechskantschlüsseln auch die wichtigsten Torx-Größen besitzen und evtl nen brauchbaren Kettennieter.
Das Multitool sollte nicht das schwerste sein, aber die Werkzeuge auch nicht gleich nach dem ersten Gebrauch ausgenudelt und rundgedreht sein.
Was gibts denn da zur Zeit gescheites am Markt... Parktool, TopPeak und wie die alle heißen ?


----------



## xrated (14. Mai 2016)

Kettennieter besser einzeln, wird sonst zu klobig, unhandlich und man kommt nirgends dran
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Mini-..._1&btsid=ba74d77a-715d-4307-8225-85da81601abd

Werkzeug finde ich das SKS Tom7 nicht verkehrt. Einen T30 sucht man da aber wie bei fast allen anderen vergeblich.


----------



## RetroRider (14. Mai 2016)

Ich hab mit den integrierten Nietdrückern keine Probleme. Nützt aber unterwegs nur in Kombination mit Kettenschloß was.
Nippelspanner kann man auch mal gelegentlich gebrauchen.


----------



## xrated (15. Mai 2016)

Sehe nur keinen Sinn das der unbedingt integriert sein muss, finds "extern" besser. Nippelspanner ist in dem Drücker oben auch drin und das ist erst Recht handlicher.
In der Not ginge es sogar ohne Kettenschloss, ich fahre die XX1 Kette derzeit mit 2 Nietstiften die raus und reingedrückt worden sind. Die habe ich daheim aber dann noch mal etwas aufgeweitet am Ende.

Die Tools in Bitform haben den Nachteil das man nicht überall dran kommt.


----------



## Basti138 (15. Mai 2016)

Wo kommt man denn nicht dran?
Kettenschloss ins Flickzeug stopfen in den Rucksack, dann ists immer dabei.
Hab das hier, der Nieter ist sehr klein, funktioniert aber und man kann ihn abschrauben, sollte der stören.

Ein separater Nieter ist immer besser, aber dann hab ich wieder ein Trum mehr dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (15. Mai 2016)

z.b. Sattelstütze, da komm ich mit dem Procraft Micro Flat 8 nicht dran. Oder Schaltwerk ist auch so eine Stelle wenn die Schraube versenkt ist.
T30 verwendet Shimano oft im Kurbelbereich inkl. Kettenführung, wieso gibts da so wenig Tools?


----------



## Danimal (15. Mai 2016)

Ich habe heute systematisch das ganze Rad untersucht und festgestellt, dass das meiste mit T20, T25 und 4er Inbus abgefrühstückt ist. Eventuell noch einen dickeren Inbus für Pedalachse und Kurbel, aber das war es dann auch wirklich (wenn man die beiden Stellen vor der Tour checkt, kann man den dicken Inbus auch zu Hause lassen).
Es gibt leider kein Tool, das sich auf diese Werkzeuge beschränkt, die meisten haben viel Klimbim und Werkzeuge, für die ich an meinem Rad keine Verwendung habe.
Ich bin daher dazu übergegangen, drei lose Schlüssel einzupacken (40g). Dazu zwei Plastikreifenheber und ein Minikettennieter (bedient mit 4er Inbus) mit integriertem Speichenschlüssel. Alles zusammen gut verstaubar und unter 100g.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## xrated (15. Mai 2016)

die Stütze ist so dämlich das man mit keinem Minitool dran kommt
http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/foto-3366-syncros-derived-sattelstuetze-30-9-ungekuerzt.html


----------



## Hugo (19. Mai 2016)

Hab ne ganze handvoll minitools zu Hause, fahre inzw. Meistens aber mit miniratsche von victorinox und 4 bits, alles in nem Halter von victorinox verpackt. 
Da Schlepp ich nichts mit, was ich nicht brauche. Kettennieter brauch ich auf der hausrunde nicht.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## aibeekey (19. Mai 2016)

gibts hier für 5€
Die Bits sind nicht top, aber da kann man ja auch andere in besserer Qualität mitnehmen und hat nur genau das dabei, was man braucht.
Dazu evtl den oben verlinkten Kettennieter und einen Satz Reifenheber. Kostet keine 15€ und wiegt auch nicht mehr als all die Tools. Ist nur zum schrauben viel angenehmer (meiner Meinung nach, ich benutze das Teil oft sogar daheim, weil es halt neben dem Bike bereit liegt...)


----------



## Basti138 (19. Mai 2016)

Kann der ums Eck schrauben, oder ist das einfach nur ein Hebel?


----------



## aibeekey (19. Mai 2016)

Einfach nur ein Hebel 
Aber einer Ratsche für 5 Euro würde ich glaub auch nicht über den Weg trauen 

Gewicht: 56g

Ein Bit wiegt bei mir um die 5g je nach Ausführung


----------



## Basti138 (19. Mai 2016)

Avid Fahrern empfehle ich nen T10 mitzunehmen


----------



## Guggiegai (20. Mai 2016)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Avid Fahrern empfehle ich nen T10 mitzunehmen



Ich glaub da würde ich vorher eher die Avid in die Tonne kloppen !


----------



## danchoize (20. Mai 2016)

Bin auch dazu übergegangen die losen Winkelschlüssel (kurz) einzustecken. Dazu noch ein Kettennieter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

